# SMOK TF-R2



## Cave Johnson (22/8/15)

Evening Ecigssa...

As far as I can tell, no local vendors have these as yet.

SMOK TF-R2 for the TFV4







Who will be having em and when? I want one yesterday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil (22/8/15)

This is fanstic just got this tank today no idea u could get this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/15)

Oh yeah! That could work


----------



## Cave Johnson (22/8/15)

Yipp, it's gonna be epic


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/15)

The TFV4 just became a whole lot more attractive


----------



## Ollie (23/8/15)

Smok are also releasing a Ni200 and a Ti01 coil soon for all the TC kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (24/8/15)

I like that a lot


----------



## Cave Johnson (24/8/15)

Any vendors?

@Gina, whats your shipping time to SA?


----------



## Frostbite (24/8/15)

We have them  www.atomixvapes.co.za

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Riaz (24/8/15)

Frostbite said:


> We have them  www.atomixvapes.co.za


I only see the rebuildable head on your website?


----------



## Riaz (24/8/15)

Riaz said:


> I only see the rebuildable head on your website?


ai silly me

please ignore

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

Frostbite said:


> We have them  www.atomixvapes.co.za


But only for single coils, not dual coils as the OP requested. See, you mention on the site that the dual coil RBA will be sold separately in future. Good idea from Smok to have both with Ni and Ti low resistance wire becoming more popular.


----------



## Frostbite (24/8/15)

We have the dual coil RBA TF-R2 http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/shop/smok-tfv4-tf-r2-dual-rebuildable-coil-head-single/

Or am I missing something here ?


----------



## Frostbite (24/8/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

Frostbite said:


> We have the dual coil RBA TF-R2 http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/shop/smok-tfv4-tf-r2-dual-rebuildable-coil-head-single/
> 
> Or am I missing something here ?


No, I missed that! As the web site text under the atomizer speaks of future I did not even look further. My bad, for my punishment I shall have to order both from you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (24/8/15)

Andre said:


> No, I missed that! As the web site text under the atomizer speaks of future I did not even look further. My bad, for my punishment I shall have to order both from you!


Lol - we have to stop doing business this way

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jan (24/8/15)

I think it is the word "(single)" that cause the confusion. I had to look at the model number to be sure.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frostbite (24/8/15)

Jan said:


> I think it is the word "(single)" that cause the confusion. I had to look at the model number to be sure.


It be single no more Capitan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3FVape (25/8/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> Any vendors?
> 
> @Gina, whats your shipping time to SA?



Hi, @Cave Johnson 
If you choose free shipping with air mail, it needs up to 40 days. others, about 4-7 business days. Now, because of the celebration for "The 70 anniversary of the victory of the world anti Fascist War", it is very strict with the mails in china, so it may takes more times in custom.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (25/8/15)

Frostbite said:


> We have them  www.atomixvapes.co.za



Thanks and ordered! I want it right now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Frostbite (25/8/15)

Ha ha - thanks Sir. Are you Mr Muhammad ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

